# Can anyone help ASAP?!



## FreyasMom (Jan 22, 2014)

My female is expected to be due soon. I just went out to check on her, she doesn't seem to be in any distress but he is big as the moon, laying down and her coochy kind of pouch ing outward and her vagina is kinda opening... I post a picture with this. Are we thinking I should stay up tonight?!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

That alone is not enough to make a decision. They can get impossibly big before they kid and the pooch will sometimes do that towards the end of pregnancy while they are laying down. A better indicator would be her udder (although that isn't foolproof either), her ligaments, and any discharge she is having. Do you have a due date?


----------



## FreyasMom (Jan 22, 2014)

No specific due date, and this is her first time. A friend that does 4h boer goats said she'd give her a week tops. I was gone all day today, and haven't noticed any fluid discharge or mucous plug. Her ligaments are completely relaxed. She is having some movement in her sunken sides. Her bag has been slowly getting bigger but it's not waxy in appearance to me. Here are more picture(s)


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Ya, if the ligaments are totally relaxed then I would watch her pretty carefully. The udder doesn't look real tight, but looks can be deceiving.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

The udder doesn't look like a kid is coming tonight, but those naughty does like to fool us!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Going by her udder... she has some time to go.

Without a general idea of a breed date, it's hard to say when, but to me she looks like a doe that has at minimum 2 weeks to go


----------



## FreyasMom (Jan 22, 2014)

Here are a few couple day old pictures


----------



## FreyasMom (Jan 22, 2014)

We were just expecting around May since her and the male were fooling around in December. 
Just checked some videos I had taken and it was December 5th when I recorded them... at that date it puts her due May 8th if I did the math right.

Sonja Cavin 
[email protected]
Www.sonjacavin.pureromance.com


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with what has been said, happy kidding.


----------



## FreyasMom (Jan 22, 2014)

UPDATE: still no baby, hoping she can wait a couple weeks. I graduate next thursday and after that weekend ill have tons of time to take care of a new kid. But if it comes sooner I can't wait


----------



## FreyasMom (Jan 22, 2014)

is it 100% that i will see a mucous discharge before she kids? if so, is it possible for her to birth immediately after? Or what kind of time frame am i looking at?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Unfortunately there is no guarantee of anything. If you don't know her due date, all you can do is keep an eye on her.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I had one kid this year without a drop of discharge, the first thing that came out was a foot. Usually they will have SOME discharge, but how much and when is anyone's guess. If it's long (more than an inch), gooey (vs creamy), and amber colored (vs yellow) it usually means kidding is imminent. Usually.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

A white/yellow waxy discharge could be the plug, which they lose anytime from 2 months to minutes before giving birth. The discharge is usually Amber colored and streaming right before labor, but as said above that's not always the case.

Mushy tail ligaments,a shiny tight udder, nesting pawing and "weird" behavior, and dropped kids are other signs of imminent birth.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Mine never seem to have "amber" goo...unless my definition of amber is different from everyone elses. Mine have a greenish color string of gunk. When there is a long string (think the length of your hand) then I know there should be a baby on the ground within a few hours. No clue on ligaments...I can't figure out how to tell if they are "gone" or not and the explanations I find are contradictory.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

My last doe to kid had no discharge until she was pushing...started out whitish then went amber...


----------



## NWIndianaBoers (Mar 18, 2013)

As someone who uses cameras a lot and generally will have 2 different angles of the doe in her kidding stall and with very precise breeding dates I feel that yes they will have mucous and will show signs. I only have 25 does so not huge sample sizes year after year but every single one had mucous before and showed other signs leading up to it. Now not all follow the exact same pattern though but for me my general guidelines are the plug can go anytime the month before and I can't say I see the evidence of when it happens on even half of them. As the date approaches generally 24hrs before there will be some white to yellowish mucous which is the rest of the plug. This will be thin like a pencil or so diameter. When the mucous gets thick(maybe like a human finger) and longer than a couple inches and still yellow generally you are within a couple hours. When it goes amber generally there has already been contractions wether you saw them or not and kids should be in the way within 30 minutes. No kids and no progress by then I check to see if it's lined up right and confirm cervix is fully dialated as well and at that point will generally assist in delivering the kid. That head can only spend so much time jammed up in the birth canal, when they come out with a swollen tongue it is from being in there too long. Not long after the swollen tongue you lose the kid if it is not assisted. Maybe more than you asked but once I get going lol.

I brought up the cameras because goats behave differently with you there than without. I would way rather sit in the next room and watch a camera seeing her progress naturally than be in there changing her focus. This especially goes for having someone go check on them that they aren't used to. So many times I have seen that mucous hanging to rush out there and by the time I get there a minute later no mucous because she stood up abs it dropped off when I flipped the lights on. If I hadn't seen it on the camera I would walk back inside saying she isn't that close because those first minutes I am there watching her she is just staring back at me.

You also get to see things like 95% of my does will be on their feet the last 12-24 hrs before they kid. They try to lay down but get right back up within the next couple minutes. Another thing that's hard to read unless you are watching them from someplace they don't know you are.


----------



## FreyasMom (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks for all the info! I expect her due any day. Yesterday she was acting weird and pawing and standing in odd places. She is excessively hungry. But no discharge. The baby feels higher up on her side than before, and her utter has tripled in size. The waiting is what's killing me! I just don't wanna miss anything

Sonja Cavin 
[email protected]
Www.sonjacavin.pureromance.com


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Is her udder really tight? Sounds like she's close.


----------



## FreyasMom (Jan 22, 2014)

its not tight just big... im watching her closely I cant wait for the kid to arrive!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## FreyasMom (Jan 22, 2014)

still no kids! I thought last night would be the night but still no babies. Yesterday she didnt eat. Today I wake to find that she has thrown up allot of corn. And she didnt eat any yesterday. Is this normal?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Throwing up the corn?????

Have you taken her temp? Has she started to paw at the ground? Is he Udder big and tight yet?


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Threw up food that she didn't eat? How exactly does that happen?


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Do you have any pics of her? And a goat throwing up isn't good. The only time I've had a goat "throw up" anything is when they were choking.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree get a temp.

How is her stool? normal or loose, any bloating?

Did she by any chance get into the corn without you knowing? If so, she may have toxins from it. Give her MOM 15cc per 60lbs.

Give some Baking soda

C & D Antitoxin should be given. 

Give mineral oil, with enough ginger spice to flavor it, or something that can be added to it for taste, don't give it without a flavor in it.

If you are unsure, get a vet to look at her. If it is a grain overload she is in jeopardy.


----------



## FreyasMom (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks! I contacted a local goat person and we are figuring it out. She is eating today, just hay and other stuff she can find in the yard. Still drinking, doesnt appear bloated or in any pain. I think if she had eaten too much she helped her self by throwing it up. And when I say throw it up I mean its like how they regurge to rechew stuff but she just spit it out. Think she will be ok, Ill update later


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad she is doing alright.


----------



## FreyasMom (Jan 22, 2014)

My goat people believe she got into something "toxic" so they had me give her an 8oz bottle of pepto. she got better right away! Her utter has been enlarging quickly and I really hope she kids before I leave this week. Here are some utter pix. (6-1-14) for the 2 large bag, compared to (5-25-14)


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

looking close!


----------



## FreyasMom (Jan 22, 2014)

if you can believe it, still no baby!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

While the udder looks bigger, it really doesn't look huge and tight. When it is time, you will see a huge, tight udder. Her teats will be big and full and fairly hard to the touch. From your picks, it still looks a bit saggy and not very full. 

Glad she's feeling better!


----------



## FreyasMom (Jan 22, 2014)

I woke up this morning to a beautiful little girl!!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Congrats!! Isn't that the best thing to wake up too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations, they for sure were worth the wait. :girl::girl:

I agree, nothing better then waking up to beautiful healthy babies and no problems. 

They are adorable.


----------



## FreyasMom (Jan 22, 2014)

well im disappointed i didnt get to see the birth, but so happy it went well!
I may end up bottle raising her because Momma Freya doesnt want her to nurse. So I am working to see if I can get her comfortable with it or not. She is a first time mom and seems to be doing great with everything else so far.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Tie mom up and get the babies up to her. She might not want her to nurse because she is sore. 

I have had to tie mom up or put her on the stand a few times and all is great others it takes a few days. I always give mom treats as she is letting them nurse.

Did you give mom Molasses water? It will be good for her energy and to help milk production.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Make sure you get the colostrum in the baby NOW; hold mom if you can or bottle feed if you have to.


----------



## FreyasMom (Jan 22, 2014)

yeah we handled restraining her and got the colostrum. I bought treats so i could reward her while she is tied up nursing.


----------

